# Dea basic narc class



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

does anyone out there have any info regarding the basic 2 week DEA class running in the New Engiand area ? I've been told one is scheduled in NH for Sept. But can't find any info. Thxxxx


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I took that class back in the 90's. Last time I looked into the class, DEA informed me that due to budgetary issues the class was not being offered in New England any time soon. Hopefully the DEA will resume the course soon as it is an excellent narco course. Best of luck!


----------

